# Navionics for local freshwater?



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been considering a Navionics Platinum but before I spend $150 I want to know it's worth the investment. How much detail can I expect for Escambia, Blackwater and Perdido rivers? I went to West Marine and basically was shown Navionics' web page! Anyone have experience they'd like to share?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

You won't get much for Escambia River, Blackwater River, and Yellow River. I have a Humminburd unit and I contacted them and they brought up our region and told me they only saw detail for the outer part of Escambia Bay--they said up near 3-mile bridge. As for Perdido, I couldn't tell you. 

I know this sounds silly, but what are you trying to see. My GPS unit tells me enough, and besides, I'm on these rivers all year and know the contour pretty well. Though I would like to know more than what I think I know...

NJD


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Going to try some catfishing on the rivers and hoped to get a shortcut to finding the holes!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

It's not going to help you on any of these rivers. When I'm fishing on these rivers I have to turn the navionics chip off and use the lowrance maps


----------



## marmsd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Navionics now features a base chart viewer on the front page of their website. You can always go there to check.

Keep in mind that with the introduction of SonarCharts, you'll be able to upload tracks recorded on your plotter and Navionics will process into hd mapping viewable on the "fish layer" of Platinum+ products.
Www.navionics.com/SonarCharts


----------

